# An Interesting Video on Roundness



## RJSakowski (Aug 8, 2019)

I had carpal tunnel surgery three days ago so I have to cool my heels watching You Tube videos for a week or so.

I ran across this one.  It starts out kind of slow but gets interesting about half way through.





The silicon sphere at the end is the roundest object on the planet.  It's purpose is to become a candidate for a new definition of the kilogram. For those that might be interested, here is the link to the work leading up to the manufacture of that sphere.


----------



## thomas s (Aug 9, 2019)

RJ, I hope you have a fast recovery from your surgery.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 9, 2019)

thomas s said:


> RJ, I hope you have a fast recovery from your surgery.


Thanks, Thomas.  It was a endoscopic procedure so minimally invasive but the hand is still too sore and weak to use.  I also need to keep the site sterile for several more days so that means staying out of the shop.  A good excuse to catch up on some machining videos.


----------

